# Zipper Install, Enhancement Script, Gone Bad..



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello,

I did the upgrade last week or so. Every since I did the upgrade, my Samsung Tivo is slow to show the Now Playing List. Then the Caller ID only works sometimes.    

Why does the Ethernet cable need to be hooked up for the Tivo Box to show the NPL without waiting 30 seconds. Is there a fix for this? I need to know why I have to have the ethernet cable hooked up....

Is there a way keep the NPL working without the Ethernet Cable? 

Is my caller id not working because I don't have the Ethernet Cable hooked up?

I'm starting to think that I should have gone with this quote: "If it isn't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

One of the main reasons for Zippering or Hacking your TiVo is to allow network (including internet) connectivity. I think you are seeing the results of not getting a guide update over the net.


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

I was having problems with a slow Now Play List.

Post 37 of this thread took care of it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=248850&page=2&highlight=npl


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

you need dns after installing network mods. I wouldnt zipper it if you dont want to use the features of the zipper.


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

shanew1289 said:


> you need dns after installing network mods. I wouldnt zipper it if you dont want to use the features of the zipper.


I don't think so. 
Removing DNS from /etc/nsswitch.conf cured my slow NPL and I am still able to network 4 DTivos and my PC without any problems.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Jerry_K said:


> One of the main reasons for Zippering or Hacking your TiVo is to allow network (including internet) connectivity. I think you are seeing the results of not getting a guide update over the net.


And guide info comes from the sat not the net and not the phone.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

bccsrc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did the upgrade last week or so. Every since I did the upgrade, my Samsung Tivo is slow to show the Now Playing List. Then the Caller ID only works sometimes.
> 
> ...


The NPL slowness has been mentioned in the Zipper thread for a while now here is a link to the Troubleshooting that is on the wiki site:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3793012&&#post3793012

Some other people have also mentioned some "issues" with the caller id a search may show you some solutions.

I am curious though, why do you keep unplugging the network cable from the Tivo?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

My NPL list is fine after 10 days with the Zipper. So what's the story with some having the slowness but others not?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if for some reason tivo is unable to do domain name resolution it hangs the NPL. It uses DNS to locate other tivos on your network.
Most people don't have problems because in addition to networked tivos they also have routers and broadband internet.
The fix is to have it look at the hosts file rather than DNS and is fully documented in the wiki under trouble shooting and also in a thread on these forums.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

dvrdrvr said:


> I don't think so.
> Removing DNS from /etc/nsswitch.conf cured my slow NPL and I am still able to network 4 DTivos and my PC without any problems.


If you don't think so, then why did you remove it? O wait, it does need it unless you remove the DNS from /etc/nsswitch.conf..............

So, a VIRGIN ZIPPER install, needs DNS.... I think so........... If Pat is taller than Phil and Gunny is shorter Pat, then who cares...............


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

shanew1289 said:


> If you don't think so, then why did you remove it? O wait, it does need it unless you remove the DNS from /etc/nsswitch.conf..............
> 
> So, a VIRGIN ZIPPER install, needs DNS.... I think so........... If Pat is taller than Phil and Gunny is shorter Pat, then who cares...............


If DNS gone equals fast NPL then DNS is gonna be gone.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it's not like you NEED dns anyway.


----------



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> The NPL slowness has been mentioned in the Zipper thread for a while now here is a link to the Troubleshooting that is on the wiki site:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3793012&&#post3793012
> 
> ...


I have to crawl underneath the house so I can get the ethernet cable into the room with the router. So that is why I keep un plugging the ethernet cable.

After that I will see if I have any issues. 

I want to hook up the ethernet also so I can use my PC as a server and listen to my music on the surround system. That is going to be awesome. I think. 

Where do I get the instructions for making my PC a server for TIVO Music and Photo's?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

look up JavaHMO or Tivo Desktop.


----------

